# Will the Volkswagen Phaeton be approved for Uber Black?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Aparently Volkswagen's supersized 12 cylinder Limousine is coming back to the US soon. I hope they do offer Turbo 6 and TDI options in case gas prices go back up. This is a photo of the current one, but the new one will be redesigned.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

yeah but it probably failed emissions test


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Aparently Volkswagen's supersized 12 cylinder Limousine is coming back to the US soon. I hope they do offer Turbo 6 and TDI options in case gas prices go back up. This is a photo of the current one, but the new one will be redesigned.


Doesn't look like a Limo to me; it's more like an oversized Passat.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The first one was a flop....I didn't understand how people paid $100k for that.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hugo said:


> Doesn't look like a Limo to me; it's more like an oversized Passat.


You're thinking of a stretch limo.
The Pheaton does technically qualify as a limo.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> The first one was a flop....I didn't understand how people paid $100k for that.


It's has a lot of stuff from Bentleys for 1/3rd the price.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> It's has a lot of stuff from Bentleys for 1/3rd the price.


It's a nice car no doubt, but I believe they took too much of a conservative approach. If you're spending six figures on a vehicle it's helps to make it unique...just my opinion


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

An Audi will be a great alternative!


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

The phaeton was a flop due to price. Not because the car was trash.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

New Phaetons can cost north of $100,000 if you get a fully loaded W12 model, but it does have a Bentley smooth drivetrain. 
Used Phaetons are actually an incredible bargain and may be a very good long term investment because of their ratity and exclusivity in North America. The big problem is just like a used Maybach, Rolls Royce, or Bentley, parts and maintainance are very expensive.
All I known is that I ordered an Uber Black and I got a Phaeton, I'd be very happy. You'd feel like some Oil rich Sheik or Billionaire CEO in the back seat on one of these.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Even a basic Phaeton I suspect will be north of audi A6 pricing which is the same. The phaeton comes in regular and long wheel base doesnt it?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a nice video about it.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...P6PdF585Kwn5U_x1w&sig2=VZfcKPFHHaZkCClOGegYxA


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well I just looked it up. Its gonna be a flop again. V8, SWB, Base price is.... $130k


And sadly, it comes with the plagued 4.2L audi engine that audi doesnt even sell anymore because of issues.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It actually sells incredibly well in China and decent in Europe as well. 
If People are willing to spend Porsche and Maserati money on a Corvette ZO6, then why not on a Phaeton.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

China as we all know is a weird market. For all cars not just luxury. 

Anybody who spends Maserati money on a Maserati shouldnt be allowed to drive. They dont even look that great and a VW Golf R handles better and is almost as fast with a little bit of work. 

Also 130k is well above a Z06. Its not like the phaeton has the R8 V10 for that price. It has the currently discontinued in america 4.2L v8 that was a warranty nightmare and had many people get there cars bought back because of it.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, the CHEVY Corvette ZO6 costs as much as a Maserati Ghibli or Porsche 911 base so I don't see why it's any more strange to pay Mercedes S Class money for a Volkswagen Phaeton. I think that VW would also put the 350 horsepower 3.5 liter twin turbo VR6 engine in the American 2018 VW Phaeton to keep the price well the Mercedes S Class and even perhaps below the BMW 7 series.
In some countries the Phaeton may even be offered with the Passat's 280 horsepower VR6, but I think that engine is too weak to power the Phaeton in the American market.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

The new S Class is crazy expensive. And the 911 base is more comparable to the regular corvette. The z06 is more the lines of a Turbo S. 


But why would someone pay for a phaeton when they could buy an Audi S8? I would also think that the 4L-TT audi engine would be the engine of choice for the NA phaeton. They make alot of those engines and its common here. I rarely see the VW 3.6L. I dont even think the lots here stock them and on rare occassion ill see one on the road.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes of course this is luxury car.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like a risky, silly move. How committed is Uber to Uber Black? There was just a demonstration is Philly, taxi, limo and Uber Black drivers were protesting the effects of X on their business. Uber is more interested in Pool than Black.

However special such a car might make a pax feel........ this simply is not a great climate anymore to be overly concerned with such things. How long would the car be eligible for service? What would be the cost to run it? Heed concerns people suggest it might have with respect to reliability. Talk to a mechanic you might have to hire to work on it and see what they say. Chances are it is likely to be very expensive to keep running. It cant make you money if it is in the garage.

If you personally are in some sort of trance and want the car for yourself..... go for it. All you need to provide for Uber Black passengers is a true Uber Black qualified car. That's about it. People might be impressed with such a car, but it is unlikely to be worth the extra hassle or risk.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> It actually sells incredibly well in China and decent in Europe as well.
> If People are willing to spend Porsche and Maserati money on a Corvette ZO6, then why not on a Phaeton.


The Phaeton doesn't sell well in Europe.

Too old fashioned, emissions are too high and fuel consumption is poor compared to competitors.

They are nicely engineered though. But are a 10yr old+ design and it shows.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Well, the CHEVY Corvette ZO6 costs as much as a Maserati Ghibli or Porsche 911 base so I don't see why it's any more strange to pay Mercedes S Class money for a Volkswagen Phaeton. I think that VW would also put the 350 horsepower 3.5 liter twin turbo VR6 engine in the American 2018 VW Phaeton to keep the price well the Mercedes S Class and even perhaps below the BMW 7 series.
> In some countries the Phaeton may even be offered with the Passat's 280 horsepower VR6, but I think that engine is too weak to power the Phaeton in the American market.


The high end of the chauffeur market and indeed wealthy motorists looking to drive themselves don't want to be seen in a VW that looks like an overgrown Passat.

No matter how unfair that might be to the quality of the engineering.

Also in Europe most Phaetons have the 3.0 Diesel engine as found in other VW and Audi cars.

The huge Diesel engine they came with initially and W12 are relatively rare.


----------

